# Country singer's body found after duck hunting in storm



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

He ominously tweeted, "In case we don't come back...were going right through storm...to kill ducks." More > http://www.wone.com/articles/nation...strickland-found-dead-police-confirm-14241011


----------

